# ISPConfig 2 und SVN: Zugriff per WebDAV oder SSH?



## Paul (30. Mai 2009)

Ich habe Subversion installiert und überlege jetzt, welche Zugriffsart ich für das SVN-Repository wähle. 
Die Webdav-Variante wäre nicht schlecht, weil der Apache hier die Zugriffsberechtigungen schön geregelt. Andererseits mögen Admin-Panels diese Variante oftmals nicht sehr. 
Die SSH-Variante funktioniert ganz unabhängig von den Admin-Panels, aber man muss etwas erfinden, um die Benutzer im Repository-Ordner einzusperren. 
Nun habe ich in ISPConfig 2 entdeckt, dass man für die Webs auch WebDAV aktivieren kann. Ist hier evtl. auch etwas im Zusammenhang mit SVN möglich?
Welche SVN-Zugriffsvariante wird bei ISPConfig 2 empfohlen?
Schönen Dank für Eure Tipps.


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2009)

An sich kannst Du alles mögliche mit ISPConfig und webdav machen was Du willst, da Du ja beliebige Direktiven für den vhost im apache direktiven Feld der Webseite angebven kannst.


----------



## AndréS (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch gestern Abend SVN installiert. Per apt-get install subversion.

Nun ist die Frage die ich habe, reicht es wenn ich die direktiven eingebe? Ich dachte ich müsste das alles noch konfigurieren.

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (17. Juni 2009)

Dann probier es doch einfach aus und wenns nicht geht dann scahu in die Logfiles um zu sehen welche Fehlermeldungen Du bekommst.


----------

